# where to buy raw lumber



## johnnamai2 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am new to the woodworking world and although I have some raw wood passed down from my Dad, I need to know where to buy more wood without getting ripped off.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Try and find a local sawmill. There is probably one closer than you think. Also, I've seen a lot of advertisers in the 'materials' section of craigslist in my area.


----------



## johnnamai2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much...I'll do just that!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is a site that can also help out: Woodfinder: Find Sources of Lumber, Veneer and Sawmill Services


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

For any members in the Eugene or Portland OR area, or up near Seattle, WA there are Crosscut Hardwoods stores. They are like candy stores for the woodworker.

They do ship, but I can't imagine how much that adds to the cost. I did buy all the Khaya for a bathroom vanity for a little less than $600. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, and a bonus. Crosscut Hardwoods is also a Festool dealer. The one in Seattle has a great area to demo just about every tool from what I saw.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

TA455HO said:


> For any members in the Eugene or Portland OR area, or up near Seattle, WA there are Crosscut Hardwoods stores. They are like candy stores for the woodworker.
> 
> They do ship, but I can't imagine how much that adds to the cost. I did buy all the Khaya for a bathroom vanity for a little less than $600. Beautiful stuff.


OH yeah! I used to live in the Seattle/Tacoma area and spent many an afternoon at corsscut in Seattle. Such a variety and of course you got to choose your own boards....


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, it's great to select your own pieces. Huge variety and great prices. We were comparing prices at Rockler. Jaw dropping differences.


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyplace near westchester county ny? seems everywhere is either out west or in the "great white north"


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

pollumsnaturalresources.com


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For a good Westchester, NY wood source there is M L Condon Lumber in White Plains. They carry a huge quantity of domestic and imported lumber and they have a second warehouse/office in Stormville, NY (Southern Dutchess County). The internet and the yellow pages will have listings for them.

Charley


----------

